# شخصيتك من شخبطك



## فقاقيع الهواء (23 مارس 2007)

عادة الكتابة والرسم على الورق اثناء الإنشغال بأمر آخر تدل على صاحبها !!!
نعم فنحن عندنا بعض العادات الغريبة التي نمارسها رغماً عنا أي بصورة لا ارادية ودون ان نوليها ادني اهتمام .

ومن تلك العادات عادة الرسم والشخبطة بالقلم اثناء حديثنا على التلفون ولا اعتقد ان واحداً لم يمارس تلك العادة ، و عادة الإبداع و الخربشة على الدفاتر و الكتب في منتصف الدرس .

لذلك تعالوا نتحدث الان عن تلك الخطوط والمعاني التي تعبر أنت عنها بوعي و بلا وعي : ـ 

اولاً : اذا كنت تشخبط من اليمين الى اليسار أي بشكل افقي ، وترسم خطوط متوازية ومستقيمة ، فهذا يعني انك:انسان معتز بنفسك وتحب التحدي والمغامرة وعنيد وعنادك هذا لا ينكسر الا امام زوجتك اذا كنت متزوج او امام الصاحبة اذا كنت عازباً ، اما البنت فعنادها لا حدود له ولا ينكسر امام أي انسان وهي لا يمكن ان ترتاح في حياتها الا بعد ان تصل لطموحاتها . 

ثانياً : اذا كانت خطوطك مستقيمة ولكنها عامودية من الاعلى الى الاسفل ومتوازية فهي تدل على ان صابحها:حزين ويائس وعابس ويعاني من الكابة والكبت اما اذا كان اتجاه هذه الخطوط عامودية من اسفل الى اعلى فهي للطموح والمثابرة . 

ثالثاً : اذا كنت من النوع الذي يرسم مربعات فأنت انسان ترفض التعنت ولكنك عصبي ، وانت انسان مثالي وغير مادي ،
اما اذا كنت من النوع لذي يرسم اسهم فانت انسان عنيف وتحب التحدي حتى تصل الى الهدف ، كما انك محب للمغامرة وعندك ثقة لا حدود لها 

رابعاً : الانسان المغرم بعادة كتابة الاسماء فاذا كنت من النوع الذي يكتب اسمه فهذا دليل انك شخص تحب شخصيتك وواثق من نفسك اما اذا كنت تكتب اسم زوجتك مثلاً او أي واحد تعرفه من غير ان ترسم حول هذا الاسم أي شكل كالدائرة او المستطيل فهذا يعني انك تحب الشخص وتفضل صحبته او صداقته 
اما في حال رسمك لاسم أي انسان ثم قيامك بتلوين او تظليل الاسم فهذا يعني انه حبيب غال على قلبك اما اذا شخبطت و خربشت عليه او رسمت فوقه لاي شكل
فمعنى ذلك انك مشوش عقلياً ولا تدري ماذا تفعل تجاه المشاكل التي تواجهك . 

خامساً: اذا كنت من النوع المعتاد على رسم اشكال بشرية مثل وجه او عيون ويدين ورجلين فأنت انسان فكاهى تحب الضحك

يارب الموضوع يكون عجبكم .... مستنى رأيكم ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!​:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## merola (23 مارس 2007)

الموضوووووووووووع حلو اوووووووووى يا فقاقيع الهواء و انافعلا لقيت حاجات كتير بتنطبق عليا


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (23 مارس 2007)

merola قال:


> الموضوووووووووووع حلو اوووووووووى يا فقاقيع الهواء و انافعلا لقيت حاجات كتير بتنطبق عليا



ميرسى خالص ميرولا على تعليقك اللذيذ ورأيك العسول 
وبجد بكون فرحان لما الاقى انى اقدر افيد حد ولو بفكره ( وانت ياباشا مش اى حد )​:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

والنبى يا دكتور انا واقف من بدرى ممكن ادخل الاول 
ايه يا عم مينا الطب النفسى الجامد دا 
ايه يا عم مينا الجلوة دى
انا بحب ارسم اشكال بشرية 
وكمان باكتب اسمى وكمان بشخبط فى شكل راسى من اليمبن لليسار 
يبقى انا كدة عندى فلات فوت ولا لا 
ولا اخد برشم للمعدة ولا انت شايف ايه والنبى يا دكتور


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (24 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> والنبى يا دكتور انا واقف من بدرى ممكن ادخل الاول
> ايه يا عم مينا الطب النفسى الجامد دا
> ايه يا عم مينا الجلوة دى
> انا بحب ارسم اشكال بشرية
> ...




ههههههههههه
لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله 
لا يابنى انت حالتك ميؤؤس منهااااا  :thnk0001:  .... ابقى تعلالى العياده يمكن ربنا يكرمك :t39: 
ههههههههه
ميرسى خالص يا لاف على محبتك وتعليقك العسسسسسول ( زيك ) 
وده بعض ما عندكم ( احنا تلاميذك يا باشا ) :love45:


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (24 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> والنبى يا دكتور انا واقف من بدرى ممكن ادخل الاول
> ايه يا عم مينا الطب النفسى الجامد دا
> ايه يا عم مينا الجلوة دى
> انا بحب ارسم اشكال بشرية
> ...




ههههههههههه
لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله 
لا يابنى انت حالتك ميؤؤس منهااااا  :thnk0001: .... ابقى تعلالى العياده يمكن ربنا يكرمك  :t39: 
ههههههههه
ميرسى خالص يا لاف على محبتك وتعليقك العسسسسسول ( زيك ) 
وده بعض ما عندكم ( احنا تلاميذك يا باشا ) :love45:  ​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2007)

ايه الحاجات الجامده دى بجد فى حاجات كتير انا بعملها برسم مستطيل وبرسم عيون وبكتب حروف حلل انت بقى وابقى قولى لو الحاله خطيره يبقى بلاش تقول شكرا ليك


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (24 مارس 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> ايه الحاجات الجامده دى بجد فى حاجات كتير انا بعملها برسم مستطيل وبرسم عيون وبكتب حروف حلل انت بقى وابقى قولى لو الحاله خطيره يبقى بلاش تقول شكرا ليك




اولا ميرسى خالص خالص يا سمسمه على تعليقك اللذيذ 
ثانيا بالنسبه للحاجات اللى انتى قولتيها اعرف منها انك :  انسانه مثاليه وغير ماديه ، 
رومانسيه  ، وتحبى الطبيعه ، وتتوفر لديك روح الدعابه والمرح والفكاهه 
( بالنسبه للحروف لو حد معين يبقى بتحبيه جدا )
دى حاجه على الماشى ... لو عايزه اكملك باقى تحليل الشخصيه يبقى عليكى وعلى العياده النفسيه بتاعتى ههههههههه​:ura1: :budo: :ura1: :thnk0001: :ura1:​


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2007)

*ايه الحلاوة دى بجد موضوع جبااااااااااااااار*
*انا فيا من كل فلم اغنيه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلل انت بقى *
*بس تسلم ايدك ياباشا *
*موضوع من نار بجد جامد جدا*


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (25 مارس 2007)

twety قال:


> *ايه الحلاوة دى بجد موضوع جبااااااااااااااار*
> *انا فيا من كل فلم اغنيه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلل انت بقى *
> ...



ربنا يخليكى يا تويتى يا قمر .. وميرسى لتعليقك الجامد جدا 
ومشاركتك اللذيذه ( زيك )
اما بالنسبه للتحليل فممكن تتصلى بالرقم المجانى 0900 0900 0900 0900
او تتفضلى وتزورينا فى العياده والشفا من عند الله 
هههههههههههههه
:36_33_3: :36_33_3: :36_33_7: :36_33_3: :36_33_7:​


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2007)

*طب مش نقولى العياة فيييين*
*والرقم ده مش مجانى*
*احنا فينا من الحركات دى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يباركك بجد موضوع هاااااااااايل*


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (25 مارس 2007)

twety قال:


> *طب مش نقولى العياة فيييين*
> *والرقم ده مش مجانى*
> *احنا فينا من الحركات دى*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ربنا يباركك بجد موضوع هاااااااااايل*





بلاش احراج ياتويتى لانى انا كمان لسه معرفش هى فين 
بجد شرفتى الموضوع ومن غير اى معلومات عنك باين عليكى شخصيه اجتماعيه 
مرحه ودمك شربات
:36_33_3: :36_33_7: :36_33_3: :36_33_7:​


----------



## جاسى (25 مارس 2007)

لا بجد حلوووووووو اوىىىىى انا اصلا كان نفسى اقرا او اسمع حاجه على الشخبطه ديه علشان بحب اوى تحديد الشخصيه ديه 
شكرا بجد ليك ربنا يباركك
ااه انا زى تويتى عندى من كذا حاجه هههههههههه​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (27 مارس 2007)

جاسى;245602 قال:
			
		

> لا بجد حلوووووووو اوىىىىى انا اصلا كان نفسى اقرا او اسمع حاجه على الشخبطه ديه علشان بحب اوى تحديد الشخصيه ديه
> شكرا بجد ليك ربنا يباركك
> ااه انا زى تويتى عندى من كذا حاجه هههههههههه​



ميرسى يا جاسى ... وانت بقى طلعتى انهوا شخصيه ؟
اكيد شخصيه لذيذه وزى العسل 
اما بالنسبه للكليو مشكل اللى عندك انت وتويتى  فده عايز علاج .. وممكن تتعالجى انتى وهى... فى امل متخافيش وللاستشاره الموقع ده  :​com نص . .فقاقيع الهواء ربنا يشفى . www​:11azy: :heat: :99: ld: :11azy:​


----------



## جاسى (28 مارس 2007)

ميرسى فقاقيع ربنا يخليك
بس الموقع مش راضى يفتح معايا راجع على اللينك:beee: 
:smil12: ​


----------



## romyo (29 مارس 2007)

هااااااااااااااااااايل مستر فقاقيع
بس انا مشكلتى اخطر من كده
هى انى مش فاكر انا بشخبط ازاى .. ولا فاكر انا برسم ايه؟
يا ترى عندك حل للمشكله دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:a82: :a82: :a82: 
ممكن تدينى شخصية من عندك على زوقك لحد ما افتكر !!!!
:smil12: :smil12: :smil12:  ​


----------



## جاسى (29 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههه
يلا بقى حل المشكله ديه وراجع الموقع واديله هو كمان موقع علشان يحل مشكلته:smil12: ​


----------



## romyo (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



> com نص . .فقاقيع الهواء ربنا يشفى . www





> بس الموقع مش راضى يفتح معايا راجع على اللينك


يا جاسى 
الموقع ده صيفى (نص كوووم) واحنا لسه ماشيين بالتوقيت الشتوى استنى كام يوم هتلاقيه يبفتح لواحده
ومعاه الشماسى والمايوة هديه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## جاسى (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

اااااااااااه طيب مش تقول كده
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

أايوه صح يا روميو انت عرفت العرض ده امتى ده لسه هينزل بعد العيد 
وممكن تيجى انت وجاسى تستلموا الهدايا بتاعتكم​


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياحلاوتكوا *
*طب الاقى جابونييييييييييييز*
*ولا اقولك الشمس سخنه*
*خلينا فى الكم الكامل احسسسسسسسسسسسسن*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## emy (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

_حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووى الموضوع ده يا مينا _
_انا بقى برسم دواير وعيون وبكتب حروف واوقات بكتب اسماء بس مش كتير_
_شكرا يا باشا على تعبك ده_​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



emy قال:


> _حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووى الموضوع ده يا مينا _
> _انا بقى برسم دواير وعيون وبكتب حروف واوقات بكتب اسماء بس مش كتير_
> _شكرا يا باشا على تعبك ده_​




ميرسى خالص يا ايمى يا عسل 
يارب الوضوع يكون افادك 
اما الحاجات اللى انتى قولتيها فهى تدل على شخصيه رقيقه وعاطفيه تحب الناس 
لكن تخاف من الغدر وانتى من النوع المتفائل بس بحذر 
وبجد ميرسى ليكى على الرد الجميل والمشاركه الفعاله اللذيذه
بس ابقى طمنينى على التحليل بتاعى طلع صح ولا ...
​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



romyo قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااايل مستر فقاقيع
> بس انا مشكلتى اخطر من كده
> هى انى مش فاكر انا بشخبط ازاى .. ولا فاكر انا برسم ايه؟
> يا ترى عندك حل للمشكله دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



لا ياابنى انت مشكلتك حلها انك تموت خميس وجمعه تصبح السبت زى الفل
هههههههههههههه
لاياباشا طبعا انت ياعم روميووووو شخصيتك معروفه للعالم كله من غير حاجه 
انسان ظريف ولطيف و نظيف وعبد المسيح والحبايب كلهم ....
 ( قصدى دمك خفيف مووووووووووووووووووووووووت )
وبحب مشاركاتك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ياحلاوتكوا *
> *طب الاقى جابونييييييييييييز*
> *ولا اقولك الشمس سخنه*
> ...



هههههههههههه
يبقى انتى المسئوله عن اللى يحصل ياتويتى
:ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1:​


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

ههههههههههههههههههه
طب ابقى طمنى 

عاوزة ارعف الاخبار اول باول


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

يا ستى سهله اوى ابقى تابعى صباح الخير يا مدينه نصر
وانتى هتعرفى كل الاخبار ​


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

طب دى على قناه كااااااااااااااااام ؟
طب قناه محلى ولا دولى 
دش ولا قنوات مصر العاديه 
ربنا يسامحك
لازم كده تحيرنى 
روح ياشيخ الهى يخبطك فى بنت 
تتطس فيها للابد 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



twety قال:


> طب دى على قناه كااااااااااااااااام ؟
> طب قناه محلى ولا دولى
> دش ولا قنوات مصر العاديه
> ربنا يسامحك
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
حرام عليكى ياتويتى هو علشان معلومه صغنونه تدعى عليا الدعوه دى مااااااااشى :ranting: 
ياستى دى على القمر ( تويتى ) هو اسمه كده :smil13: 
زى القمر الاوربى وقمر النيل سات والهوت بيرد .......الخ 
قناه سبيس توووووون بعد توم وجيرى على طوووووووووووووووووووول  :yahoo: :yahoo: 
اى خدمه ياستى ولا تزعلى نفسك خالص  :yahoo: :yahoo: 
​


----------



## nanalovejesus (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

موضوع جميل جدا يا فقاقيع الهواء 
وفيه حاجات كتير لاقيتها فيا
حقيقى مجهود كبير وميرسى لتعبك


----------



## twety (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

*ياسلااااااااااااااااام*

*يعنى مش على قمر فقاقيع الهوووووووا*

*اعتقد لو ظبطته عندى  هلاقيك ههههههههههههههه*

* بس فاضل اعرف الميعاد امتى :yahoo:*


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



nanalovejesus قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا فقاقيع الهواء
> وفيه حاجات كتير لاقيتها فيا
> حقيقى مجهود كبير وميرسى لتعبك





:yahoo:  ده اقل حاجه عندنا - علشان نفسيه الزملاء ههههههههههههه :yahoo: 
:scenic:  ميرسى خالص يا نانا على تعليقك العسول ومشاركتك الجميله :scenic: 
:new4: :new4: :new4: :new4: 
​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



twety قال:


> *ياسلااااااااااااااااام*
> 
> *يعنى مش على قمر فقاقيع الهوووووووا*
> 
> ...





ههههههههه 
جربى انتى وحظك بقى 
اما بالنسبه للميعاد فهو حسب التساهيل :1073lg: 
انتى عارفه اليومين دول موسم عندنا فيهم الشغل كله 
:186fx:  ومفيش عندنا اكتر من المرضى النفسييييييييييين :36_1_21: 
بس الله يباركلك دعوتين على الماشى علشان ربنا يسهلها معانا :big68: 
​


----------



## twety (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

الهى يخبطك بوحد همجنونه تطلع عنيك الاتنين دى اول دعوة التانيه الهى تتخبط فى نمله تشنكلك قادر ياكريم ههههههههههههههه  قول امييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

كده يا فوزيه .. انتى بتدعى عليا فى الايام المفترجه دى
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيكى 
بقولك يومين شغل.. هى دى  الاسطباحه يا معلم .. مااااااااااااااشى 
الهى ماتوعى يابعيده .. يخرب مطنك .. وتدوسك عربيه سوائقها عنده انفلونزا 
( انا بدعى على اللى يزعلك ياتويتى )ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

*حتى لو عليا :beee: *

*انا علاقتى بربنا حلوة ومش هيسمعك *

*ولا يهمنى هههههههههههههههههه*

*العب غيرها بقى هههههههههههه*


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

ياواد يا جاااااااااااااااااااااامد
طب ما انا ممكن اهدى النفوس بينك وبين ربنا 
زى ماعمل الشيطان مع ايوب هههههههههه​


----------



## emy (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



			
				فقاقيع الهواء;251138 قال:
			
		

> ميرسى خالص يا ايمى يا عسل ​
> 
> يارب الوضوع يكون افادك
> اما الحاجات اللى انتى قولتيها فهى تدل على شخصيه رقيقه وعاطفيه تحب الناس
> ...


_شكرايا مينا على تعبك والموضوع الجامد ده_
_اه يا باشا التحليل طلع صح _​


----------



## twety (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



فقاقيع الهواء قال:


> ياواد يا جاااااااااااااااااااااامد
> 
> طب ما انا ممكن اهدى النفوس بينك وبين ربنا
> 
> زى ماعمل الشيطان مع ايوب هههههههههه​


 
*ده انت مبتغلبش*
*سوسه كبير يعنى*
*مااااااااااااااااااااااشى ولو برضه:beee: *


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

يعنى انت مش هامك يعنى 
طب انا هكنس عليكى السيده بكره
مااااااااااااااااااشى يا تاتو​


----------



## twety (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

*العب بعييييييييييييد ياسكر*
*مش اى اى ولا زى زى*
*يابنى احنا ناس متمكنيييييييييين *

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*خاف على نفسك بقى :t33: *


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

يابنتى انتى اللى مجربتيش دعوتى 
انا بطلع ساعة مغربيه كده 
اكشف راسى وادعى على اللى غايزنى​


----------



## twety (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ولو برضه*
*مش بتاثر بالحركات القرعه دى*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

خلاص انتى اللى هتجبيه لنفسك بقى
انا انذرت كتيييييييير اهو 
انا هروح الكنيسه وادى ابونا حمل 
واقوله عاوز دعاوى للمغرب على الكتكوته تويتى
وشوفى انتى بقى مذبح+ قداس + ابونا بيدعى = ايه 
اكيد مصيبه  
​


----------



## twety (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

*ياخراب بيتك ياتويتى*
*وديتنى فى شربه مياه*
*يامفترى :ranting: *

*عموما ارجع واوقولك مش بخااااااااف*
*ولا بتهدد ده عماااااااااااااار*
*بينى وبينه اكتر من 20 سنه يابنى*
*يعنى من الاخر العب بعيد*
*متلعبش فى حارة سد:t33: *​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

يا خرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى 
طب اعمل فيكى ايه بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
السيده ومش نافع   الكنايس ومش نافع
دعاوى ومش نافع...... طب اعمل ايه ؟
انا هعلن انتصارى وامرى الى الله 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*فششششششر *
*انسى يابنى*
*بقولك ده عمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*
:beee: 
*موتوا بغيظكم بقى :t33: *​


----------



## veansea (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا دخلت الجزء الغلط المحظور
فى المنتدى
ايه اللى عملينوا ده 
ده قسم جديد للخناقات ولا ايه


بس بجد الموضوع حلو جدا يا فقع قع ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## antoon refaat (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

*مونرين كلكم يا حبايبي الموضوع جميل يا فقاعه بية يالا بقي عاوزين نشوف مواضيعكم والعابكم يا حبايب*​


----------



## mahy (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

موضوع رائع جدا ميرسى كتيررر


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



veansea قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا دخلت الجزء الغلط المحظور
> فى المنتدى
> ايه اللى عملينوا ده
> ...



لا عادى يا فينو دى خناقه علنى 
تحدى مابين قوى الخير ( اللى هو انا طبعا )
وقوى الشر ( اللى هو مش انا طبعا )

ميرسى يا فينو انتى اللى ذوق وعسوله يافينو​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



antoon refaat قال:


> *مونرين كلكم يا حبايبي الموضوع جميل يا فقاعه بية يالا بقي عاوزين نشوف مواضيعكم والعابكم يا حبايب*​



ربنا يخليك يا انطون باشا ده انت اللى على طول منور المنتدى ياجميل
وميرسى يا مان على المشاركه​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



mahy قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ميرسى كتيررر



ميرسى ليكى يا ماهى على المشاركه الجميله دى وتعليقك العسل
ومنوره المنتدى والمواضيع كلها يا سكره​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

ميرسى ليكوا يا شباب على المشاركات الجامده دى 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
​


----------



## nanalovejesus (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

موضوع حلو خالص يافقاقيع الهواء
وكل مواضيعك حلوه وشقيه خالص
وشكرا جدا على الموضوع


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



nanalovejesus قال:


> موضوع حلو خالص يافقاقيع الهواء
> وكل مواضيعك حلوه وشقيه خالص
> وشكرا جدا على الموضوع



انتى اللى عسوله وزوق يا سكر
ميرسى ليكى يا نانا على تعليقك الجميل
وعايز اشوف مشاركات ليكى انتى 
ورينا الهمى .. ومشاركتك دى زى السكر زيك
:t21: :mus25: :t21: :mus25: :t21: :mus25: 
​


----------



## kamer14 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

خامساً: اذا كنت من النوع المعتاد على رسم اشكال بشرية مثل وجه او عيون ويدين ورجلين فأنت انسان فكاهى تحب الضحك



مش اوى يعنى:t33:  شكرا ليك يا عسل وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



kamer14 قال:


> خامساً: اذا كنت من النوع المعتاد على رسم اشكال بشرية مثل وجه او عيون ويدين ورجلين فأنت انسان فكاهى تحب الضحك
> 
> 
> 
> مش اوى يعنى:t33:  شكرا ليك يا عسل وفى انتظار المزيد




تحت امرك يا جميل واحنا فى الخدمة دايما
وانت ياقمر شخصية فكاهية ومرحة ولذيذة طبعا
ميرسى ياقمر على تعليقك العسل 
ونورتى الموضوع

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## gift (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*

ميرسي ليك على الموضوع


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: شخصيتك من شخبطك*



gift قال:


> ميرسي ليك على الموضوع



ياجميل ده ميرسى لمرورك ومشاركتك الفعاله دى 

:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​


----------

